# How did you conceive twins?



## AmesLouise

Just wondering how everyone conceived their twins?
Naturally? Clomid? IVF?


----------



## HLanders

Naturally... Fraternal twins, it was a big surprise because there isn't a family history of twins!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

birth control pill lol

natural fraternals w a fam history


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Natural identical twins :cloud9: was a complete shock when we found out at the 12 week scan. xx


----------



## AngelUK

Fraternal twins with IUI. :)


----------



## Mea

Fraternal twins with IVF (5th attempt after getting our little boy)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Natural fraternal girls. No history of twins in the family x


----------



## Kielee

Natural fraternal twins with a family history :) x


----------



## 1948LC

Natural, fraternal twins.

My Mum is a natural, fraternal twin! xx


----------



## LesleyL

fraternal after 5 rounds of clomid


----------



## redmovie

Natural fraternal twins (slim chance identical, wont know until born) with a family history. My mums dad was a fraternal twin x


----------



## campbell06

natural identical twins, none in my family


----------



## mrssunshine78

ours are from ivf, although we have a strong family history too


----------



## Smm3

I was on clomid. First round did not work, second round was a BFP! To our surprise twins! My husbands father has a twin sister and there are also over 5 sets on his side of the family. None on mine. So maybe it was a little bit of both!


----------



## Goody82710

Natural di/di twins with NO history in our families... complete shock at first ultrasound!!


----------



## J.Kiera

Congrats ladies. You all are blessed & soo lucky. Hoping for the same once I finally get pregnant


----------



## Harvest2009

Fraternal twins from IVF after 2 years of trying. Hang in there :)


----------



## kjv

hiya

Had copper coil for over 2 yrs, had it removed and fell pregnant naturally after 3 months with the twins. My great great auntie had twins between 1910-1920 so not sure if herediatry.


----------



## daisybby03

Naturally...fraternal twins. Huge surprise!


----------



## arj

Fraternal twins, naturally! Total shock as Im only 26 with no twin history in the family.

All I can put it down to is I had had Mirena taken out only 2 months before and apparently it can play havoc with your hormones for a while after. Which I didnt know till I found out about the twins and then googled it!


----------



## AmesLouise

awww...thanks for responding ladies! Congrats to all of you. I'm really nervous to have twins. But, I know if it happened everything would be beautiful! Doc had me on clomid last cycle- 100mg day 5-9 and I got pregnant and miscarried at 7 weeks. This time she wanted me on 100mg day 3-7. She just said she wants to stimulate more follies. But when I read on line it could also increase the chances of more than one. I think I just got nervous b/c this time she made me sign a paper about the risks of having multiples- an information only paper that I had to sign stating I read. She didn't make me do that the first time around.


----------



## TTCnum2

Well, when a Mommy and a Daddy love each other very much..... LOL
My identical twins are all natural. :o


----------



## fuzzylu

mine are no identical boys. I was on clomid.


----------



## tweety pie

natural, history of fraternal twins in the family


----------



## Eternal

natural


----------



## brooke28

Fraternal boy/girl with clomid...although my twins were the 7 th set born in my family


----------



## AmesLouise

brooke28 said:


> Fraternal boy/girl with clomid...although my twins were the 7 th set born in my family

Beautiful babies!!! :)


----------



## All4ety

J.Kiera said:


> Congrats ladies. You all are blessed & soo lucky. Hoping for the same once I finally get pregnant

Me too!


----------



## brooke28

AmesLouise said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> Fraternal boy/girl with clomid...although my twins were the 7 th set born in my family
> 
> Beautiful babies!!! :)Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## Bon18

Natural identical twins... Huge shock but couldn't be happier :)


----------



## scottishchick

naturally, identical twins :) my mum was a twin but fraternal


----------



## mommy2010

AmesLouise said:


> Just wondering how everyone conceived their twins?
> Naturally? Clomid? IVF?



went for a scan yesterday found 2 yolk sacs wasnt tottally shocked there was part of me asking myself and wondering if i were .

i have pcos so have to take clomid to concive so obviously i will be aving fraternal twins.

as they didnt see any fetal poles or heartbeats i have to go back in 2 weeks but i dont feel that worried as ive looked it up and apparantly its quite common not to see fetal pole or heartbeat at beggining of 6th week .

im still worring a little thou


----------



## AmesLouise

mommy2010 said:


> AmesLouise said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering how everyone conceived their twins?
> Naturally? Clomid? IVF?
> 
> 
> 
> went for a scan yesterday found 2 yolk sacs wasnt tottally shocked there was part of me asking myself and wondering if i were .
> 
> i have pcos so have to take clomid to concive so obviously i will be aving fraternal twins.
> 
> as they didnt see any fetal poles or heartbeats i have to go back in 2 weeks but i dont feel that worried as ive looked it up and apparantly its quite common not to see fetal pole or heartbeat at beggining of 6th week .
> 
> im still worring a little thouClick to expand...

Congratulations mommy2010!!!!
Yes, it is still early at 6 weeks. Will you have another ultrasound coming up soon? You must be so excited! 
I just finished my round of clomid last week. I'm patiently waiting to ovulate!


----------



## mommy2010

AmesLouise said:


> mommy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmesLouise said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering how everyone conceived their twins?
> Naturally? Clomid? IVF?
> 
> 
> 
> went for a scan yesterday found 2 yolk sacs wasnt tottally shocked there was part of me asking myself and wondering if i were .
> 
> i have pcos so have to take clomid to concive so obviously i will be aving fraternal twins.
> 
> as they didnt see any fetal poles or heartbeats i have to go back in 2 weeks but i dont feel that worried as ive looked it up and apparantly its quite common not to see fetal pole or heartbeat at beggining of 6th week .
> 
> im still worring a little thouClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations mommy2010!!!!
> Yes, it is still early at 6 weeks. Will you have another ultrasound coming up soon? You must be so excited!
> I just finished my round of clomid last week. I'm patiently waiting to ovulate!Click to expand...



yes have another scan on the 27th to see if everythinks okay. cant stop readig things on the internet and making it worse ive been told not to worry as the hospital dont usually scan ppl under 7 weeks due to under 6 week may not see the heartbeating but doesn stop me worrying lol x


----------



## AmesLouise

mommy2010- Keep me posted! I know exactly how you feel. It must be so hard to wait until the 27th!


----------



## arj

Congrats mommy2010! isnt it a shock seeing the two! Im kinda glad my 1st scan wasnt till 13 weeks so I didnt know i was having twins till then, cuts down the worry! THo i still worried even when I thought it was just the one!


----------



## TnTplusMe

With IVF 2 girlies at 27 weeks x


----------

